
HBO’s Westworld Is a Beautifully Polished Turd - cairo_x
https://bullshit.ist/hbos-westworld-is-a-beautifully-polished-turd-c80aff609fd3
======
easytiger
About as childish a critique as I've ever read. Someone hasn't heard of
pathos, nor patience. If the show doesn't appeal then don't watch it.

~~~
celticninja
I agree. He essentially didn't get what he wanted in the first episode and
lacks the ability to wait for gratification. He wants the whole story told in
one episode, and if they did that he would also complain about it being too
simplistic.

The point for me is that in such a large park, with so many variables, of
course there will be multiple plots, how they interact with one another and
what outcomes they have is pretty much the reason for watching.

